# 1977 MFG Challenger 14 ft project



## Hairball (May 8, 2016)

MFG made one of many knockoffs of the original 13 or 14 foot Scouts. I have a 13 Scout that I completely redid. They are great hulls. They do draft more due the cathedral hull, but they are stable for their beam, do very well in a chop (dry and resist pounding), and corner like they are on rails. You cannot go wrong for $100. The only wood in it should be in the transom which is easy to replace if necessary.


----------



## Hairball (May 8, 2016)

Here are some pics of the Scout I redid. I cut out the front casting platform and rear seat then added a flats boat style deck.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...hoto-gallery-show-off-your-skiff.17439/page-6


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Hairball said:


> Here are some pics of the Scout I redid. I cut out the front casting platform and rear seat then added a flats boat style deck.
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...hoto-gallery-show-off-your-skiff.17439/page-6


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Perfect this is exactly what I was thinking of doing thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

FrankZinCLE said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have first dibs to pick up a 1977 MFG Challenger 14 ft with the title project for only $100 off an estate situation. Has any here had one or redone/restored one? a= Or added a casing deck or done any updates/ mods to one? Pics and tips and any all comments all appretiated.
> 
> Frank


Update - well- I got her for for 80 bucks and she is an ugly goose - not even a duckling. Needs a lot of work but what else am I going to do for the 3-4 months here in Cleveland- now time to game plan-


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What's all that white stuff next to the road?


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

That is call snow, we get up here from December to March-ish.. LOL


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Update: Well this will definitely be a resurrection. I have named her ”the fugly goose” the transom and gunwales need to be cut and replaced out completely. After much thought, I'm going to strip her down; cut it all out, sand her down and Redo the transom and layout and new decks with .75” carbon-core and have Line-X spray the interior white and the hull slick black- just now need to figure out the gunwhales as I want no wood - I was thinking composite trim-


----------



## Hairball (May 8, 2016)

I recommend leaving the rolled edge in place and repairing the cracks, etc. instead of removing and trying to rebuild that structure. If you are going to put a deck on the boat it is all going to be covered up anyway. 

I bonded the deck (oversized) to the rolled edge using an epoxy mixture. Then I used fairing compound to fill the gap between the underside of the deck and the rolled edge so that the interface was perpendicular. Trimming the deck to size was then an easy task of using a router with a template bit. Then round over to profile the edge. When glassing the top of the deck the cloth is draped over the edge which will tie everything together.


----------

